# Advice insulating a finished attic wall



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

I used an xtra layer of batt and spray foam on wall


----------



## jvetter713 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Not quite what i was looking for though...*

Thanks for the reply and nice job!

I'm not looking for advice on insulating above the ceiling though....I'm referring to the insulation within the specified wall.

Jason


----------

